# Clover leaf rat trap pedals.



## npence (Sep 17, 2013)

I bought these at an auction over the weekend. Some of the coolest rat traps I've ever seen. Can anyone give me any info on these.


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 17, 2013)

Good Luck Nate. Speedplay Pedal History Museum has no history on them, says,  "Unknown 1930's, No information is currently available on the history these pedals". ,


----------



## josehuerta (Sep 17, 2013)

*Rat Traps*

Bud Poe was cutting new side plates for some of this pattern to rebuild a set he had- he might know more about them. 

He posted as New life for Old Pedals 2-27-13


----------



## bud poe (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a pair but don't know much about them, I was thinking they were earlier than 30's but who knows.
I do have a bunch of the outside panels that I had burnt out if anyone's interested.  These are really neat pedals!


----------



## josehuerta (Sep 17, 2013)

Do you have both sides - left and right - they are different if I remember correctly? And did you decide on a method to replicate the peened assembly?


----------



## Iverider (Sep 18, 2013)

They should be mirror images of each other.

Check the threads and make sure they are left hand and right hand. If they are left hand and right hand you can always take one of the cages off, bend it the other direction and reinstall. They are the same pressing, just bent opposite from one another.


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 18, 2013)

Nate, I think you have to right-sided pedals.
You'll probably want to find (or make) a left axle before flipping the cage.


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 19, 2013)

Nate, I found this in Bicycling World, Sept. 13, 1900, bottom left corner.


----------



## npence (Sep 20, 2013)

Well look at that thanks Carlton. And the pedals are right and left. Thinking of putting them on my pierce shaft drive bicycle.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 20, 2013)

Those are very rare and unique pedals Nate. 

Great score!


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 7, 2013)

*Montgomery Wards 1924*

Clover leaf pedals. Offered in the Summer catalog 1924


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's an article that explains the pedal, circa 1899


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 8, 2013)

sweet.........looks like they made them a long time.......anyone got any cool 1890s/1900 ads for toeclip varieties?

    bud im seriously considering rocking the clovers on my hotrod.............cant you make us some shafts?

give a call ya landlubber


----------

